# Advice



## caroline74 (May 9, 2012)

We have one beautiful girl thro 2nd ivf 2 yrs ago, after failed mc in 2011. Been trying since 2010. We are very lucky I know. My Amh<0.5 in 2011. Had 3 cycles ivf this year. Icsi in May. Got Preg but mc at 10 wks. Last cycle in oct failed. Only 1 egg but didn't survive. Clinic recommending donor eggs. They said no point trying gonal 450, even tho NICE recommend it. Previously on gonal 300. Feel we should try at least one with 450 before donor eggs? On other hand, feel greedy/guilty wanting another baby. Perhaps we should settle and be thankful. I've just turned 40.....


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Caroline,

I don't have specific advice regarding treatment regime but I just wanted to say you are absolutely NOT greedy for wanting another baby and there is no reason to feel guilty for wanting what (for most) is presumed a given and a natural state of affairs  
Yes, feel thankful as you say, and blessed to have your beautiful little girl, but you should in no way feel there is anything wrong with the desire to expand your family 

I just want to add a link to another board that may be of use for you. There are quite a few posts there from ladies feeling the same way you do with regards to their struggles for a second child and the views and opinions there may be of comfort to you 

 http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=153.0

I wish you all the best and lots of luck 

Angie x


----------

